# Haunted Woods 2010



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

This was my 2010 haunted woods setup. It was considerably smaller than 2009, but it had new features. This year the haunted woods will be back to its old size with more added. The giant web was my favorite creation while little Sally was my creepiest( The thing kept falling when I was working on something else and always managed to be looking at me right after it fell ).
HW 2010 pictures by Bestkingo - Photobucket

-Victor


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the little ghosts in the trees and that guy peeking around a tree


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

You have an amazing area to work with! Being in the woods really ups the creepy factor! Nice job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

you're right. the spider web is awesome!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow...that spider web is crazy...in a good way...nice. I am doing my first ever haunted trail this yr..thanks for sharing.


----------

